

A Kansas Developer Was Fired for Subverting the Kansas.com Paywall - shakes
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/developer-in-kansas-fired-for-subverting-the-kansascom-paywall

======
mikegreen
That was quick: Farrah McGuire @farrahgirl04 SHS- Wichita is looking for a
savvy Web Dev to add to the team. Is that you? Come join our sheephating
culture! [http://www.wehatesheep.com](http://www.wehatesheep.com)

From:
[https://twitter.com/farrahgirl04/status/519892091522936832](https://twitter.com/farrahgirl04/status/519892091522936832)

